# now u see it now u dont



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 3, 2006)

take a look at this. scroll down when you click on the link and look at the whiskey flask i just repaired from a crack. when it dries it may be all gone or very lite.the crack is in the upper right shoulder.
http://www.bottletumbling.com/REPAIRS.html

  rick


----------

